# Canon oes-30d for a starter ?



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2007)

Hey, I'm very interested in doing some product/macro pics. I am looking at the Canon OES 30D for my first DSLR.  Does any body currently use this model now? Any other suggestions? I am going to be exploring other avenues of photography too, so I want a versatile camera so I can poke around with portraiture, some nature, glamor, and low light  work, light concerts.  Learning while doing is my concept here.  Definitely a newb, but would like to really have a pretty good camera to start with.  I don't want to get frustrated with that "I should have gotten something else syndrome."  
Light box/tent work looks pretty cool-I have a ton of ideas for shots.  Hopefully you will see a lot more of me here on this posting.  Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (May 28, 2007)

Firstly, it's EOS, not oes 

And second...the 30D is a great camera that will allow you to do just about any type of photography that you might want.  It can use any lens with a Canon EF mount, so as long as you have the right lens for the job...you will be good to go.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong (May 28, 2007)

I have the 30d and love it, love it, love it.

The only step up for me would be to have the full frame sensor like the 5d or the 1d Mark III. Honestly, at this point, I don't need that but would like to have it. I just didn't have the $2,000. to $4,000. more to get one.

I have no regrets about getting the 30d. I would suggest that your lens is somewhat more important than the body. If you have to cut corners, don't skimp on the glass for a better body. Next to your own ability as a photographer, the lens quality will impact the images you create.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2007)

(feeling stupid) -EOS  I knew that, but I guess I'm dyslexic today. I'm guessing that I really look like a newb for sure now ! lol   I appreciate the feed back-It will allow me to take pics remotely ie. computer?  When I get home ( I work on a boat) I will go see if I can find one to look at physically.  CNET has links to lenses and I have looked at a lot. Any macro lens or good all around lens you recommend that will get me started? (and wont break the bank) Most of the reviews say the kit lens is not that great.


----------



## Big Mike (May 28, 2007)

Yes, the camera should come with software 'Remote Capture' which will allow you to control the camera via a computer and USB connection.

The kit lens isn't that great but it only cost around $100 when bought with the camera...so it's value is pretty good compared to other lenses.  If you want to upgrade, there is the Canon EF-S 17-18 F4-5.6 which is built much better and has *IS* and a better focus motor...but it's still a slow lens.
I would recommend the Tamron 17-50 F2.8 or the Sigma 18-50 F2.8 as replacements.

A good macro lens is the EF 100mm F2.8 Macro.  It's not much of an all around lens though and isn't cheap.

The 50mm F1.8 lens is a cheap as they come, and is made mostly of plastic...but it's optically very good.


----------



## koda-46 (May 28, 2007)

but it doesn't have a dust reduction system you'll have to clean the sensor yourself.....


----------



## NJMAN (May 28, 2007)

I have the 30D also. First DSLR camera. I have no regrets at all. The kit lens is not bad. But as the others have said, there are betters lenses. I still use my 18-55mm kit lens, but not so much anymore. I recommend the 17-85mm IS or 28-135mm IS for a good walkaround lens. The 50mm f/1.8 is also excellent for the money, but is used more for portrait work.

NJ


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 28, 2007)

Thanks again for the info -to all!  Spent some time today on Canon's site which has a lot of good info that answered a lot of questions too.  There is  a pretty good DSLR resource there for newbs like myself.


----------

